# Using a College Logo on Shirts for College Students



## krissiemorando (Jan 8, 2010)

We have some college kids that want shirts made for their next football game. This is a State University...can we use any of their logo (an owl) or at least the college name and football team name???


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

contact the marketing department at the school.. or maybe incorporate something else similar


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Most colleges license their names and mascots. I would definitely start, as has already been recommended, by calling the college Public Relations or Marketing Department and seeing what their rules are. If people wants the shirts to wear to a college function, you're better off being safe and making sure you have the right to use the logo.


----------



## mrbadexample (Jun 8, 2009)

We have done work for bigger colleges in our area, but those were through the athletic departments, so no help there.

Contacting the school is likely the best thing to do if you want to use their art. I imagine that only schools of a certain size are going to care enough to protect their copyright. Community colleges, etc likely won't care or may not have a department to talk to. But to be moral about it, you should respect their intellectual property.

We've done generic shirts in school colors which I'm pretty sure are acceptable. For instance, we have printed simply "TENNESSEE" on a TN orange shirt. That gets the point across and is generic enough that you can do it with no trouble. Maybe give that a shot?


----------



## krissiemorando (Jan 8, 2010)

right on!!! Thanks


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

cover yourself, get them to sign a disclaimer - better than nothing.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am assuming they do not want what is available to them at the normal sources? What do they want on the shirt? Some colleges are pretty particular about what goes with the team name or school name.


----------



## nkennedysnorg (Jul 23, 2010)

More than likely you will have to go through the CLC (Collegiate Licensing Company). Even student organization have to have their designs approved through the CLC. The benefit they have as a customer though is they can go through a CLC licensed producer/manufacturer to have their product made without being licensed themselves. I have done work with a major university before and this is how you get permission, pay for licensing/royalties, and get the holograms that say officially licensed. If I were you I would tell the students you can't do it. The cost, time, frustration, and hassle far out weight what you will make unless you plan to start selling very large quantities of the products you get licensed. I know a good deal about what all must be done and what can and can't be done when it comes to collegiate products. If you have any other questions or would like me to explain it in more detail let me know.

PS

Check this list to see if the university you are talking about licenses through the CLC.

http://www.clc.com/clcweb/publishing.nsf/Content/institutions.html


----------

